# Υποχρέωση εγγραφής στο σύστημα VIES



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2010)

Υποχρεωτικό για όσους έχουν πελάτες στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. 
Επίσης, η υποχρέωση υποβολής ανακεφαλαιωτικού πίνακα ενδοκοινοτικών συναλλαγών άλλαξε και από τρίμηνη έγινε μηνιαία. Διαβάστε στον ιστοχώρο της ΠΕΜ τα σχετικά.
http://www.pem.gr/?p=195


----------

